# Want Polytonalism and heavy dissonance from 400 years ago? H.Biber's Battalia:



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

Refer to the second movement of the work. At 1 minute, 45 seconds.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Was definitely not expecting that.


----------



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

That was my first reaction, although more intense as I just happened upon this work, enjoyed the first movement, then all of a sudden - I am in the 20th / 21st? century?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

The caption at the beginning of the second movement reads (in Latin)



> hic dissonat ubique nam ebrii sic diversis cantilensis clamare solent


Google translate says it means:



> This contradicts everywhere cry out for drunk so different


Makes sense.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

kfriegedank said:


> Refer to the second movement of the work. At 1 minute, 45 seconds.


That video does not have enough foot stomping! :lol:


----------

